# Exkurs Rexroth Steuerung CoDeSys



## maccap (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

wir machen normalerweise so gut wie alles mit Step7. Jetzt haben wir einen Auftrag in dem Bosch Rexroth indralogic im LV vorgeschrieben wird. 
Kennt jemand gute Literatur für einen Umstieg, im speziellen wie werden zB DBs angelegt usw. Was sich für mich am schwierigsten gestaltet ist der Umstand, dass ich nicht online bei laufender Anlage einzelne Bausteine ändern kann, sondern immer nur das komplette kompilierte Programm einspielen kann. Welche Hilfsmittel bzw Gedankenansätze gibt es in der CoDeSys-Welt dafür ohne die CPU immer stoppen zu müssen?

Gruß, maccap


----------



## Controllfreak (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo maccap,

ich kenne die Rexroth-Steuerung nicht aber grundsätzlich kannst Du bei CoDeSys einen Online-Change zur Laufzeit des Programms durchführen.
Allerdings sollte man aus meiner Erfahrung zwischendurch auch mal das komplette Programm runterladen, manchmal gerät da etwas aus den Fugen (insbesondere bei Datentyp-Änderungen).


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2009)

Die Indralogic funktioniert wie jede andere Steuerung auf Codesysbasis. Der Unterschied ist im Prinzip die Hardwarekonfig. Rexroth hat ein komplettes Tool, mit dem die gesamte Hardware konfiguriert wird und auch das Programm geschrieben werden kann. Für die Servos gibt es Bausteine, die den üblichen und irgendwo festgelegten Standards folgen, die sind ziemlich einfach zu handhaben. Ich hatte eine MLD, also eine im Hauptantrieb eingebaute SPS. Alle anderen Antriebe waren an dem Hauptantrieb per Bus angekoppelt. Dafür gab es nach der Hardwarekonfig bereits fertige Profile, man konnte mit den Bausteinen aus der Bibliothek die Antriebe ansprechen und verfahren, es gibt auch spezielle Zusätze wie Kurvenscheiben, die ebenfalls sehr einfach zu handhaben sind. Die Bausteine sind in der Hilfe recht gut beschrieben, eigentlich brauchte ich damals keine Zusatzliteratur, obwohl ich Neuling mit Codesys war. Jeder Lehrgang und jedes Buch zum Thema Codesys helfen hier aber prinzipiell, das Ganze einfacher zu verstehen.


----------



## maccap (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo controlfreak,

damit wir uns richtig verstehen. Kann ich während der Laufzeit einzelne Bausteine bzw. programmteile überspielen ohne die cpu in stop zu stellen?

gruß, maccap


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2009)

maccap schrieb:


> Hallo controlfreak,
> 
> damit wir uns richtig verstehen. Kann ich während der Laufzeit einzelne Bausteine bzw. programmteile überspielen ohne die cpu in stop zu stellen?
> 
> gruß, maccap



Ja, das geht!


----------



## Controllfreak (8 Dezember 2009)

Genau das ist mit dem Online-Change möglich.


----------



## maccap (9 Dezember 2009)

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten, da man mir vorher plausibel erklärt hat, dass dies nicht möglich sei ohne die CPU vorher in STOP zu stellen.
Danke.

Wie sieht es mit Fehler-/Exceptionhandling aus. Gibt es fertige Funktionen zum abfangen von IO-Fehlern, Bus-Fehlern etc. wie bei der S7 die speziellen OBs?

Gruß maccap


----------



## Werner29 (9 Dezember 2009)

maccap schrieb:


> Was sich für mich am schwierigsten gestaltet ist der Umstand, dass ich nicht online bei laufender Anlage einzelne Bausteine ändern kann, sondern immer nur das komplette kompilierte Programm einspielen kann. Welche Hilfsmittel bzw Gedankenansätze gibt es in der CoDeSys-Welt dafür ohne die CPU immer stoppen zu müssen?



Woher kommt eigentlich dieses Gerücht? Manche sehen das auch ganz anders:



skorpion37 schrieb:


> Was noch nicht erwähnt wurde:
> 
> 1. Online-Change
> Siemens: Eher rudimentär. Änderungen an Datenstrukturen gehen fast automatisch mit dem Verlust von aktualwerten einher.
> Codesys: Vorbildlich. Auch bei größeren Änderungen in den Datenstrukturen ist ein Online-Change möglich ohne Stop und ohne Datenverlust.



Tatsächlich gibt es (wenige) mit CoDeSys programmierbare Geräte, in denen Online Change unterbunden ist. Das hat dann technische Gründe, wenn beispielsweise der Code im Flash läuft, dann tauscht man nicht einfach mal eine einzelne POU aus.


----------



## maccap (18 Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Fehler-/Exceptionhandling aus. Gibt es fertige Funktionen zum abfangen von IO-Fehlern, Bus-Fehlern etc. wie bei der S7 die speziellen OBs?

Gruß maccap


----------



## Werner29 (22 Dezember 2009)

Man kann sich für bestimmte Ereignisse auf der Steuerung Callbacks registrieren lassen, die dann zu diesem Zeitpunkt aufgerufen werden. Was die einzelne Steuerung für Möglichkeiten bietet, ist aber sehr abhängig vom jeweiligen Gerätehersteller.

Bernhard


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2009)

maccap schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Fehler-/Exceptionhandling aus. Gibt es fertige Funktionen zum abfangen von IO-Fehlern, Bus-Fehlern etc. wie bei der S7 die speziellen OBs?



Die Funktion von OBs (Step7) entsprechen ja in etwa den Tasks bei CoDeSys.
Zeitgesteuerte und >Freilaufende Tasks kann man da anlegen und daran dann Bausteinaufrufe anhängen. Die Ereignisgesteuerten finden man unter: "Resourchen->Taskkonfiguartion->Systemereignisse" und beschrieben in der Hilfe unter "System-Ereignisse in Taskkonfiguration". 
Die Tabelle der Erreignisse bietet die Möglichkeit diese Erreignisse zu aktivieren (Häckchen ganz Links) und ganz weit rechts in der Tabelle kann man einen neuen Baustein namen eintragen und dann den Button Bausteinerstellen drücken. Jetzt wird ein neuer Baustein mit der entsprechenden Schnittstelle erstellt und ereignisgesteuert aufgerufen.


----------



## Knaller (27 Dezember 2009)

*Bosch Rexroth  & Codesys*

Hallo Gemeinde

Bosch Rexroth hat das Codesyspaket übernommen. Das heißt man kann den Code zwischen den einzelnen Steuerungsherstellern hin und her schieben. Die Hardware wird von jedem Hersteller unterschiedlich eingebunden. Aber kein Problem.  Nur Hersteller spezifische Bausteine sind da problematisch.  Kommt drauf an wie tief die bei der Erstellung runtergegangen sind.  Bosch hat einige wenige die direkt auf Prozessorebene bzw. Betriebssystemebene runtergehen.  Ist aber beschrieben.  Ansonsten mal auf die Seite http://www.oscat.de/ gehen.
Und das Fehlerhandling machen viele mit der Case Anweisung.
Bei den Bosch Steuerungen kann man mehrere Programm mit veschieden Prio. laufenlassen.
An sonsten bei www.boschrexroth.com/dcc abtauchen. Rechts oben sind die Links in die DOKU.
Wenn weiter Fragen sind den Verkäufer des Vertrauens vor die Karre spannen.  Bosch hat für jeden Bereich eine Applikationsabteilung. Dort gibt oft sogenannte Templates (Grundgerüstprogramme) die zumTeil nur parametiert werden.
Applikationen für Handling, Walzenvorschub, Wickeln, Bohren usw sind vorhanden 

Ansonsten ticker hier was hier lösen sollt. Kann ja dann mal in meinen Fundus schaun.



gruß Knaller
ROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------

